# Nissan X-Trail Head Unit replacement



## pstafford (Feb 18, 2008)

I wanted to enquire about the options open to me if I was to replace the audio unit in my car.

I have a Nissan X-Trail T-Spec (2005) and wanted to replace the unit with one that is compatible with my iPod.

Is it possible to replace the unit or is it a case that the built-in Sat Nav prevents this as it also uses the audio unit installed?

I found this online - 

March 2005 onwards 
(Models with CY690 factory-fitted navigation system) 
This adaptor is required to replace a Nissan X Trail factory fitted radio with a Blaupunkt aftermarket model. It converts the car's original power and speakers wiring connector to a standard ISO connector, as used on all our radios. Simply plug one end of the adaptor into your cars wiring harness, and the other end into your new radio; no cutting of wires is necessary. 
Part reference: PC2-72-4
Web page: Nissan X Trail installation

- but have since been told that this will render the voice from the Sat Nav inoperable - is that true ?

Paul


----------

